# Qmail e squirrelmail

## f0llia

Ciao, 

dopo aver sistemato il problema di phpmyamdin, me ne si è presentato un'altro simile (credo)

ma stavolta su squirrelmail.. se tento di accedere alla webmail da http://dominio.com mi da questo errore:

```

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: session_id() in /usr/share/webapps/squirrelmail/1.4.5/htdocs/functions/global.php on line 332

```

Per installare il server qmail e il resto ho seguito esattamente passo passo questa guida:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-382072-highlight-qmail.html

Si tratta di una USE ? Se si sapete indicarmi quale ?

Tnx

----------

## Scen

```

# equery uses php

[...]

 - - session            : Adds persistent session support

[...]

```

app-portage/gentoolkit è tuo amico   :Razz: 

----------

## f0llia

..  :Neutral: 

aggiungo session nelle use e riemergo squirrelmail ?

----------

## Scen

azz, ma un l33t come te dovrebbe saperle queste cose!   :Wink: 

Devi riemergere dev-lang/php (con USE "session" attivata) , in quanto gli errori undefined_function con applicazioni che si basano su PHP sono dovuti a PHP!  :Rolling Eyes: 

(difatti nel post precedente dove avevi problemi con phpmyadmin hai riemerso php, non phpmyadmin)

----------

## f0llia

sorry errore mio.. intendevo php   :Embarassed: 

----------

## f0llia

adesso ho riemerso....ora non mi da piu l'errore... ma NON mi fa vedere maco la pagina...:

un bel:

```

Impossibile visualizzare la pagina

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## salade

Il log di apache che dice? Sicuro che sia attivo?

----------

## f0llia

Apache è attivo e funzionante .. anche la pag info.php funge..! 

se cerco di arrivare alla mail invece mi da l'errore sopra.. 

HELP

ecco i log di apache2:

```

cat /var/log/apache2/error_log

[Wed Oct 26 10:40:42 2005] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Wed Oct 26 10:40:43 2005] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Wed Oct 26 10:40:43 2005] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Wed Oct 26 10:40:43 2005] [notice] Digest: done

[Wed Oct 26 10:40:43 2005] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

```

e

```

cat /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log

Syntax OK

Syntax OK

Syntax OK

```

----------

## f0llia

nessuna idea ?   :Confused: 

----------

## Giambo

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> nessuna idea ?  

 

Quell'"Impossibile visualizzare la pagina" sembrerebbe indicare che punti ad una pagina inesistente.

Controlla i logs di apache (access.log e error.log) e la sua configurazione.

Se fosse un'errore di "compilazione" della pagina allora avresti un'altro messaggio sul tuo browser.

----------

